
Tutorials: The New Documentation Experience from Twilio - jonmarkgo
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2016/03/tutorials-the-new-documentation-experience-from-twilio.html
======
gregorymichael
Greg from Twilio here. Pretty excited about these. Most of the tutorials are
available in Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, Node. A few of my favorites:

Masked Phone Numbers (AirBnB style):
[https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/masked-
num...](https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/masked-
numbers/php/laravel)

Click-to-Call: [https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/click-
to-c...](https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/click-to-
call/php/laravel)

SMS Surveys:
[https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/automated-...](https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials/walkthrough/automated-
survey/php/laravel)

------
jarodreyes
I serve on the Developer Education team at Twilio and Tutorials is a new
documentation format we're releasing today. We heard from lots of Twilio
developers, and non Twilio developers that the way they best learned was just
having a colleague run through some code with them... a sort of annotated
walkthrough of why and how they built something. What we're launching today is
straight from the brains of hundreds of web developers who told us what they
wanted. We hope it helps pave the path to production, and we 'd love to hear
what you think of it.

